# Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 button-layout



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

I been looking for the XBOX360 controller button layout cant find it .

so i know what button to sign to my 360 controller. I use the program xpadder for PC games that dont use the 360controller, so i can use my 360controller. 

if any one knows the real button-layout for the 360controller please replay to this post 

Thanks you very much 

P.S. for any one who want to use a controller but the game just wont let you this program xpadder welll let u use a controller. its a great little program (i give it 5 out of 5) try it out


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello,
you can try Pinnacle Game Profiler
it's not free though
it can accept and configure an X360 controller
you can try the trial version in here:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Pinnacle-Game-Profiler.shtml


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks but not what i was asking. i just want to know like what the Run button is on the xbox 360 controller and aim and shoot and jump and so on. 

LIKE the A button is run (maybe just making example's) and the X button is i dont know maybe action and so on 

all i need is the xbox360 COD controller button lay-out.

PS xpadder is the same thing as Pinnacle Game Profiler BUT xpadder is Free


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I know about Xpadder I use it
but I don't know if it can configure an X360 controller
anyways, here is the controller layout for the X360:

A - jump
B - crouch; press again to prone (lie down)
X - reload/use; usually need to hold to use something
Y - switch guns
RT - fire, don't have to aim
RB - frag grenade
LT - aim down the sight
LB - special grenade (either flash or smoke)
RS - look/aim; click to melee
LS - move; click to sprint
D-Pad - inventory
START - pause
BACK - multiplayer scoreboard


----------

